
Kong Raises $43M to Connect the Next Era of Software - hernando1
https://konghq.com/blog/kong-raises-43-million
======
nindalf
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512025)

